

Hacking Exposed - Exploiting Embedded control systems - bifrost
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7X1NSziWRg

======
bifrost
This is a presentation about hacking embedded systems, in particular the kind
of stuff that runs the energy grid and a variety of critical infrastructure
systems.

